# NDT courses in Saudi Arabia



## إبراهيم وحيد مصطفي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس أعمل بالسعوديه و أريد ان اخذ دورات NDT ولكن يشترطون ان المجموعه لا تقل عن 7 أفراد فأنا ابحث عن من لديه الإستعداد لأخذ هذه الدورات معي
انا موجود بالدمام و الكورسات متوفره لدي شركه اعرفها و بأسعار مناسبه
لمن لديه الإستعداد لأخذ هذه الدورات يمكنه مراسلتي او الإتصال بي
[email protected]
0598927974


----------



## wallid83eg (25 أكتوبر 2010)

انا معك يا باشمهندس سوف اتصل بك الان من الرياض 

تحياتي


----------



## h2foo3 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

وانا كمان معاك يا بشمهند س 
0551818040


----------



## بهاء (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخو ة العزاء شركة نايا انا المهندس بهاء حسين من العراق بودنا ان تكون لنا دورات الفحوصات اللااتلافية ويمكن ان احضر مشاركين ولكن هل هناك تخويل في نهاية الدورة في هذه الدورات وهل يكون ليفيل 2 ارجوكم اجيبونا


----------

